# Fungus on Acacia auriculiformis



## David (saltas) (May 4, 2011)

Maybe Boa07 can help me ID this fruiting body


----------



## Boa07 (May 8, 2011)

My guess based soley on the macro-characteristics is _Ganoderma australe_


----------

